# ASCE 7 / 2009 IBC Wind Loads Question



## Bombo_Buster (Dec 23, 2011)

I looked at 2009 IBC , Section 1609 (Wind Loads). It has now 1609.6 "Alternate all-heights method". Do I need to bother with it or should I stick to ASCE 7-2005 (Chapter 6)?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 24, 2011)

I believe it is a formulaic version of asce 7 fig 6-6, so I will stick with the default.


----------

